# New to Dubai in August. Help!



## KateS (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all

My first posting so bear with me!

We're moving to Dubai from the UK in late July with our 7 year old triplets who will start at DESS in September. We hope to move to Arabian Ranches since we really liked the feel of the community when we visited in February.

Will we be the only ones there in August?! I'm sure most sane people leave the area because of the heat etc. Does anyone know if there are any childcare options to keep my 3 lovely girls happily occupied? Are there any other newbies or families with children who'll be starting Year 3 in DESS or any other school who might like to meet up?

Love to hear from you,

Kate


----------



## KateS (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Amy, blimey that was a quick response! Thank you. I'd love to join your group, thanks. Sorry to be so ignorant but how do I do that then?! Katex


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Didn't realise I used soo many smilies lol  x


----------



## KateS (Dec 4, 2012)

Ooh yes, very nervous thanks!! But also v excited. A new life in a very hot country, wots not to love? There are so many things to think about and plan, my head may well explode!

Well done you for making the move. Have you packed yet?!

Katex


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty much yes, my boxes get collected for shipping next week!! EEEEK August can't come quick enough for me, I fly out on 20th x


----------



## KateS (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow! You sound very organised! I've yet to attack our house, here's where I wish we weren't all sad hoarders!

Good luck with your move - I'm sure you'll have a fab time, I've heard nothing but positive things about expat life in Dubai.

Katex


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Me either, have u been before? I love the place!! X


----------



## KateS (Dec 4, 2012)

We all went in Feb for a week to look at schools - I liked all of them, including GEMs Royal Dubai. We had such a great time, we were sold there and then. My DH and I are poss going for a few days at the end of June to look for somewhere to live. Don't fancy dragging 3 hot bored children round dozens of houses - their idea of kiddy hell.

You got somewhere to stay presumably?

Kate x


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

No you certainly don't want to drag the kids round house hunting, especially in the summer heat!!! Speak soon x


----------



## Senora (May 7, 2013)

Hi Amy,

Can I ask which company you used for shipping your stuff? Any recommendations?

Senora


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm using a company called excess baggage but lots are using acorn x


----------



## Senora (May 7, 2013)

Thanks - will check them out!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

KateS said:


> Wow! You sound very organised! I've yet to attack our house, here's where I wish we weren't all sad hoarders!
> 
> Good luck with your move - I'm sure you'll have a fab time, I've heard nothing but positive things about expat life in Dubai.
> 
> Katex


Really? All for being positive but you need to prepare for reality. Plenty of interesting comments on this forum.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think u have just got to embrace it and go with it!!!  x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

StewartC said:


> Really? All for being positive but you need to prepare for reality. Plenty of interesting comments on this forum.


Oh Stewart, this place is wonderful. Think of all the sunshine, shopping and fabulous brunches... What more could a person want!

Such a Debbie Downer....


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh Stewart, this place is wonderful. Think of all the sunshine, shopping and fabulous brunches... What more could a person want!
> 
> Such a Debbie Downer....


Just double salary that you envisage you think you'll need


----------

